# I want to be 'fresh' again ... "image-wise"



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi - so, I am keen to update my look - had my gorgeous little miracle early Feb, feel the time is now right to sort out my image, shift a stone or two and become a 'yummy mummy' I read so often about.  I am doing this to feel better about myself and to be more confident - something I experience when exercising and eating healthily.  Hopefully this will have a positive influence on my intimate relationship with my DH too.

Today, I am going to start off by buying new underwear. 

Anyone keen to post and join me on this quest? Support would be great!

Have a beautiful day!

GV


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say you go girl ......i am currently feeling bloated and down from clexane injections and generally feel like crap , so once this is over one way or the other i will be getting fit and fabulous at nearly 40 - ha !!!!

H xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Again, I want to say woo hoo way to go hun, I feel the same as dtw at the mo, bloated and gained some extra weight during tx... but im on the madness of the 2ww  x x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good vibrations, I did this last year and have never felt better (or looked better might I add). 

Good luck


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Underwear? www.figleaves.com

Also good for a self esteem boost is a nice haircut/style/colour. You don't have to do anything drastic - just an extra half an hour in the salon to let them style it for you can do wonders. Plan a shopping trip right after and I bet you'll buy loads you wouldn't have even considered before. 


C~x

/links


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Howdy Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for your posts, really appreciate it - makes me feel   !!

So I have made a start - went to 'Buggyfit' on Monday and gym this evening - nothing too intense mind - but already feeling heaps better for it.

Sammysmiles - you look fab in your pic what did you do to drop 4.5 stones ... what a heap of weight!?!

Thanks Caz - will look into having a 'do' - my hair is rather long and straggly at the mo' - going away the second week of April on holiday - so may have something done in prep for that!!  I'm liking Figleaves too! 

dtw01 - hope that you are feeling less bloated and down :/ How are you today?  I'm loving the 'fit and fabulous at nearly 40!'

Hoping - holding thumbs and toes that the 2ww ends on a super positive note!!  How many embies are on board?

Again, thanks so much for your posts!  Please keep posting!!

Have a super week further, lots of positive wishes of GOOD VIBRATIONS to everyone 

GV xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks hunny, 1 embie on board  

Well done getting started thats the hard part,  bet ya enjoy it to, I love going for a long walk feel fab afterwards, glad the weather is brighter now too, nothing worse than thinking its too cold (for me anyway lol ) x x


----------

